# Porsche owners...past and present



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

OK Guys I know its a TT Forum but..........

Thinking of getting a porsche in the next 12 - 14 months (Keeping the TT so don't worry) not new  maybe a 2000 - 2003.

As I trust the views and advice given on here :roll: Can anyone point me in the right direction to get decent advice for what to buy / avoid / look out for etc. Is there another forum like this one for porsches??????

Thanks

T ROB T


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I would imagine there are lots of Porsche enthusiast forums mate, try Google and I bet there will be loads.

Buying advice would really depend upon which type of Porsche you are looking at? 911 I presume?

I think oil leaks are pretty common, heat exchangers, gearbox synchro = all bloody expensive to sort - It ain't the cost of buying it, it's the cost of running it that's potential crippling :-(

I would have a GT3 RS in a heartbeat if I had the money 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk is a terrific website for fair, balanced warts and all reviews on used cars. He collates information and reports on faults, recalls, owners' comments, etc.

I have no experience with Porsches but guys at work who have driven the Boxter say the handling was sublime but the cost of servicing was eye watering. That would put me off. I suppose a lot of Boxters will have been owned by careful ladies (I'm being diplomatic and not saying hairdressers) so if you've got one or two female names on the V5, that's gotta be a positive.

Mine would be the new 911 Targa 4S in Ruby Red metallic if I had the money (£282,958)... That's £200,000 to pay off the mortgage and £82,958 for the Porsche :-|

http://www.porsche.com/uk/models/911/911-targa-4s/

Doug


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Guys,
Not sure on model, I like the 911, but Debs like the Boxster and its going to be her prezzie... :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a 986 boxster S 3.2 sat on drive. Only things that it had to have was a new Alternotor (tho that was £900) and alothough its a 2002 car, It was done by porsche as a gd will gester


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Theres this one:

http://www.porscheclubgbforum.com/

And if its a Box your going for:

http://members.multimania.co.uk/piperboxster/buyersguide.htm

Cracking forum, not quite as good as this one :wink: :-* but pretty much do everything we do but with Boxsters 

http://www.boxa.net/forum/


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

I have an old Porsche 911 turbo

but its being built so still looks like this

>









I drove a friends 2005/6 (not sure) 911 turbo  and its the dogs danglies - i have driven a few older 911 turbos as well and they are all a huge delight to drive. good luck with the hunt wither way


----------



## scoTTy32 (Oct 9, 2007)

I had the (mis)fortune of having a go in my mates 997 C2s (3.8L 380ps ish) during an RTS track day at the Nordschleife (Nurburgring) a couple of weeks ago. Having been putting in consistent 9.30 laps in my V6 TTC in some very aggressive company, I had a go in the Porsche in the dry, giving it and the track a great deal of respect. I found the handling to be skittish at best. The long climbing straight was fully open and at 160mph the bloody thing felt very nose light - unnerving!

Brakes were average, the suspension even with PSM on was too soft - my aps prep'd TT on KW V2's, R32 ARBs, was MUCH better suited to the Ring.

I did a further lap when heavy rain started to come down. At a relatively low speed corner the back end, without more than a nano-seconds warning, whipped out resulting in a....erm...."light graze" into the armco (no damage to the barrier thank fudge!)

New bumper, Rear light cluster & tail pipe tips (one side) - £1000. (Could have been much, much worse / expensive)

Now I consider this money well spent as It's taken 34 years of gut wrenching longing for a Porsche (specifically a RWD one!) away in one moment. I now really appreciate how good a properly modified TT can be.

I haven't mentioned the awful seats, cramped position your left leg will be in, the agricultural clutch - not great features. It always used to annoy when Clarkson slagged off 911's as overated - I know 100% get where he is coming from.

I can't speak for 4wd one - maybe these are much better?


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

996 twin turbo is different league - one of the best all round cars I have ever driven ..
good luck with the research ..


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> I have a 986 boxster S 3.2 sat on drive. Only things that it had to have was a new Alternotor (tho that was £900) and alothough its a 2002 car, It was done by porsche as a gd will gester


I have a Boxster S 986 for sale 

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1523347.htm


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I was looking at Boxsters when I bought my TTR.

I also looked at a 911 C4 and it was lovely but £19k more than I eventually paid for the TT.

It wasn't £19k more of car if you see what I mean.

I'd still love a 911 but I would go old school and buy a late 80's one.

As long as the gearbox is OK, they are bulletproof and really easy to service.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

You have got me looking now 

One like this would be ace!

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/1373612.htm


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

I went to see a black boxter last year, it was within my price range however after getting good look at the interior I thought, surprisingly, that it looked really tacky and dated inside. That and the fact that the other half thinks it looked like a bar of soap on wheels :?


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi All,
Thought I would give a little update 

Firstly, posted on the Prosche Forum regarding advice a week ago and guess how many responses I got...........ZERO :evil:

I guess I am used to the quick responses you get on here :roll:

Also, test drove a 2000 boxster yesterday.......all I can say is I wasn't impressed with the power, felt my 225 TT had more 'Kick', nice car, but didn't give me the WOW factor I was expecting :? Even red lining it :roll:

So back to you guys for any more advice :wink:

Going to keep looking and test driving, going to try and have a test drive of some with the larger engines 2.9 / 3.2...

T ROB T


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Rob I thought the only Boxster to consider was the 'S' its got more grunt than the base model


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

TT51 said:


> Rob I thought the only Boxster to consider was the 'S' its got more grunt than the base model


Thanks Neil, yeah not sure what I test drove  bit of the spur of the moment to see if I could fit in!!!

Certainly going to try a few more, but the one we drove, the seat didn't go up and down and the top of my head was above the screen, had an ice cream head ache by the end of the drive :roll:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

T ROB T said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Rob I thought the only Boxster to consider was the 'S' its got more grunt than the base model
> ...


Lol :lol:

Was it 5 or 6 speed?

If 6 then it was the 'S' and 250bhp compared to 217


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

TT51 said:


> T ROB T said:
> 
> 
> > TT51 said:
> ...


  5 Speed... so that makes it 217bhp, that explains a lot 

must do some more reading [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

TT51 said:


> T ROB T said:
> 
> 
> > TT51 said:
> ...


WRONG!

The S is a 3.2 and can come with a 5 speed 256bhp lump (the one on teh drive is :wink: ) The later ones had a bit more power and earlyer ones a bit less, one on drive is a 2002. Even 256bhp doesnt feel faster than TT, certainly handles beautifully even tho has quite a bit of body roll. Very basic inside and you wont be blown away coming from TT


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks, certainly going to look at the 'S'

T ROB T


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

I had a 986 S. Upgraded the exhaust to a SS. You need PSM, even with that on in the Wet it can get hairy! I spun out with my CEO. For 35k $ you can get low miles US lhd 987 S. The S has better power of the V6 3.2 or 3.4 in the 987.

Now there is a crap load to be wary off. First think to get a glass rear window, the plastic ones upto 2001 eroded and cost to replace a full cover is 450-900!

It's more expensive to run. There are great past guides in Porsche mag, PM me if you want to know which ones. I may be able to scan.

I have also had 996, C4s. The 911 is a far better car, look at the bargain prices for 996 turbos at 35k now what once was 100k !!! I may consider a classic 911 again, whilst retaining the TT. On my iPhone si for now let me know what u need?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

wallstreet said:


> I had a 986 S. Upgraded the exhaust to a SS. You need PSM, even with that on in the Wet it can get hairy! I spun out with my CEO. For 35k $ you can get low miles US lhd 987 S. The S has better power of the V6 3.2 or 3.4 in the 987.
> 
> Now there is a crap load to be wary off. First think to get a glass rear window, the plastic ones upto 2001 eroded and cost to replace a full cover is 450-900!
> 
> ...


Intresting 2002 here and we have plastic rear screen still


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Intresting 2002 here and we have plastic rear screen still


Please review below, yours was pre 2002 Aug, changes came Aug and Sep

Your indicators will be yellow and eggs at the fronts possibly.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol :lol:
> ...


Hmm thats interesting when I researched them over a year ago I thought it was clear cut 6 speed manual or 5 speed auto for the 2000 model 'S'

Sounds like Porsche have the same info databases as Audi :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

wallstreet said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Intresting 2002 here and we have plastic rear screen still
> ...


Yes Im sure ours is a pre Aug one. Even so its when its made and im going by plate withis when registered.
We have the fancy Xenons (which they call somthing daft beoing porsche) Il take a few pics when I ge home


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

I loved the open air effect bikerz, it was noisey so a top speaker system is a bonus. Inside I liked the many compartments too.

Look fwd to pics, you can cost effectively upgrade to a glass rear window. Note you will have slightlyess ho but not noticeable. Still a fun car. I never called it body roll it's just arse coming out like a beast! Scary but fun. Lol

TT is just more mature.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Arse doesnt seem to come oout easily. She has loads of grip. Off home now so pics soon


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

FWIW, i bought an 2004 boxster S 550 model in apr 04. PX'd my 02 225 coupe. The difference between the two was night and day. *The TT fell flat in every area except one: interior design*. Like the advert says, "...there is no substitute."

But then the boxster was $25K   more too and that would pay for a lot of performance upgrades in a TT.

shown here in 2008 with my 180 coupe.










cheers.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks all for the help and advice.....alot better than the porsche forum!! :roll:

Budget is not huge, up to £15K max, probably going to be a Boxster S, would like a 911 but think its well out of the price range. :?

T ROB T


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

TTQ2K2 said:


>


Your TT looks beautiful, especially with that US rear fender with the narrower license plate area. I'd love a Porsche, but based on that photo, I'd take the TT.

Nice house too!

Doug


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

funny, I think a Porsche would be my next car. Personally I would look for an '04 an up though as that's when they did the facelift and I think it looks LOADS better.

pre '05:










2005 and up:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Must say i would love a Porsche, as i was coming back from Cornwall today a few passed me carrera's and boxsters and i just thought yeah i would love to be in one of them. Does make you think.

For 15k i would have thought you would get a high milage carrera or a good boxster but it will prob be the 2.7??


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Boxster S seems fav, at the mo........

But a few earlies on PistonHeads for 6K   with reasonable mileage..........

BUT, in no rush.......


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Arse doesnt seem to come oout easily. She has loads of grip. Off home now so pics soon


When it's wet mate lol still love the 993s arse and 987 986 with inlet for air ! Sexy curves when you look on the mirror too.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

T ROB T said:


> Thanks all for the help and advice.....alot better than the porsche forum!!
> 
> Budget is not huge, up to £15K max, probably going to be a Boxster S, would like a 911 but think its well out of the price range.
> 
> T ROB T


15k is enough, just ensure it has psm a great speaker system and I prefer the red interior but you have dark to grey. Ensure FSH. Check suspensions for leaks but mainly the 996 and 997s that have had probs me included and two other owners I know.


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Have you ever considered a Cayman?? I know they're abit over your 15k budget, but if you wait another year or 2 they might be more affordable. Think you can pick them up for 20k now. I've looked at boxters also but personally i just don't think the look that good.


----------



## oriley (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a 2001 Boxster and a 2003 Audi 225 TT with REVO map.
Together they form my "dream" cars. The TT is perfect year-round and excels in Canadian winters when the Boxster is away for 6 months.
Nothing can compare to driving a Boxster with the mid-engine setup and amazing handling.
BUT: The TT is also a blast. The 1.8 Turbo engine is amazing. Mine's a hard top.
My TT has 210,000k and the Boxster 70,000k.
The Boxster has needed no maintenance other than the common rear main seal. Make sure this is fixed (RMS). Also must have FSH, PSM and at least door speakers.
The TT is certainly faster than my Boxster (but would not be as fast as the S. 2007S and later have over 300hp).
TT has amazing fuel economy (6.9l/100km).
If I was looking for purely a summer car (convertible) I would go for the Boxster over the TT.
For a year-round car in a climate with bad winters I would take the TT Quattro over the Boxster.
Andy


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry forgot pics. Weather better today so il get some promise. Ours is a 40k 2002 and cost 12k. 15k buys you a very nice one, defo a S. You can get a 911 996 for that money tho, a basic one with 80k on clock.


----------



## Smurf (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi,

Just so you know what you can get for 15k or less.

Just bought a 1 owner, full main dealer service history, 2000 plate 996 Coupe, with 90k on the clock for £13500 from a dealer.

The engine may well blow up but what the hell!!

Love my TT but just have a massive 911 fetish - 3rd one i've had, previously had a 1983 SC coupe and 1987 3.2 coupe.

Just now need to sell the TT to keep the wife happy 

Smurf


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Did somebody say Porsche?

I'm on my 2nd, 911, previous to that I had 2 TTs and have also had a Boxster for a week! Porsche ownership is more costly than Audi, but once you go down that road, its hard to go back! There is no substitute 

Good luck with your hunt, theres nothing like your first Porsche


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Agree with the Doc once you get the P car bug you're pretty much stuck. That's not to say that you shouldn't have other cars as well. I'm on my 4th Porsche and the GT3 I have ticks all the boxes for me and what I want from my P car. I think one just needs to be very clear on what type of driving you want the car for. I wanted my Porsche car driving to be an event every time I take it out. It does not dissapoint.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Did somebody say Porsche?
> 
> I'm on my 2nd, 911, previous to that I had 2 TTs and have also had a Boxster for a week! Porsche ownership is more costly than Audi, but once you go down that road, its hard to go back! There is no substitute
> 
> Good luck with your hunt, theres nothing like your first Porsche


Ahhhhhhh, C4S [smiley=sweetheart.gif] that's the one to have, sadly not in either of our budgets Rob, but not long now


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

I just got a cayman S with a few tweaks, truely awesome car, it's true I've had the car about a month now and I'm not considering anything other than Porsche for the next car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I changed my 225TTC for a 996 C4S, love both cars but they are very different beasts. Most obvious changes I've noticed are practicality, reliability/running costs and performance.

Practicality, the 911 doesn't have much storage space at all, the Boxster is more practical in that department with front and rear boot space.

Reliability, well I'm on my 2nd engine and my car is back in for a new oil pump next week (an engine out job) so can be expensive without a warranty. IMS and RMS issues may frighten you but for every horror story there are probably thousands of happier stories. Worth bearing in mind though, the IMS issue I had is known to 986 and 996 lumps. Servicing costs aren't too excessive and plenty of independents to cater for brakes, etc.

Performance, take a test drive or two at a dealer. The TT provides a lot more drama, that's turbo cars for you, the Boxster and 911 really don't feel quick until you glance the speedo. I've had a 987 Boxster S for a few days and wasn't overly impressed but then it might have just been the ragged to death loan car, it wasn't particularly quick and didn't seem to be as assured as the 911 in the wet, though the TT seemed a million miles more assured than both of them. Shame they don't have any loan 911 Turbos :roll:

This forum is worth a look for some owner perspectives: http://911uk.com/forum.php

Good luck!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

whirlypig said:


> a 987 Boxster S didn't seem to be as assured as the 911 in the wet


But compared to a C2(S), the Boxster (or Cayman for that matter) would definitely feel more assured.



whirlypig said:


> though the TT seemed a million miles more assured than both of them


I totally agree. I've not driven anything quite as competent in the wet as my old Mk1 225 TT.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

MTW said:


> I just got a cayman S


Loving it?


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

yea i am mate, it is an awesome car, i was a little surprised with the feel and handling at first....but then you have to remeber that coming from a TT with coilovers, arbs, and blue haldex, pretty much anything is going to feel a bit "soft" but i think im going to get some kw v3's or bilstein coilovers on it and it will be ridiculous. :mrgreen:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I've owned a couple of TT's. Both Mk 1's. A 1.8T and the 3.2 and the 1.8T was a better car by far. My next step was a 911. A 997 C2S to be precise and just sold it a couple of weeks ago.

The TT (1.8T) was a great car, the 997, well that was sudstantially better. Once you've had one, unfortunately, nothing else seems to matter and I really cannot wait until I'm back in one...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

MTW said:


> yea i am mate, it is an awesome car, i was a little surprised with the feel and handling at first....but then you have to remeber that coming from a TT with coilovers, arbs, and blue haldex, pretty much anything is going to feel a bit "soft" but i think im going to get some kw v3's or bilstein coilovers on it and it will be ridiculous. :mrgreen:


When you going to share some pictures Max mate?


----------

